# Canon 1DX MK II in the sky :)



## Travelintrevor (Jan 29, 2016)

"Yu Wei chanced upon a set of ladders while on a photowalk with his friends in Chinatown, and thought the view above would make an interesting perspective. Little did he expect to catch the NEW CANON 1DX MK II in mid air. We’ll try looking up too"


To get this joke, read more here:
https://www.facebook.com/nikonsingapore/photos/a.168788309841996.46849.164385193615641/945585702162249/

or here if Nikon removes the post:
http://petapixel.com/2016/01/29/nikon-awards-prize-to-badly-shopped-photo-hilarity-ensues/


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2016)

Ha Ha Ha ;D


----------



## Gnocchi (Jan 29, 2016)

Travelintrevor said:


> "Yu Wei chanced upon a set of ladders while on a photowalk with his friends in Chinatown, and thought the view above would make an interesting perspective. Little did he expect to catch the NEW CANON 1DX MK II in mid air. We’ll try looking up too"
> 
> 
> To get this joke, read more here:
> ...


Add, built in drone to the 1dxii spec sheet...


----------



## lb (Jan 29, 2016)

Yes it seems to happen all the time, unfortunately the pros go too far and cheating is ripe amongst them so called photojournalists ... or Vultures with cameras, in this image below you can see a professional cheating to accomplish notoriority and he was given exclusive access to take the image to boot, what a disgrace.


----------



## Khufu (Jan 30, 2016)

Ha! The thread on Facebook is brilliant... 

Also, the above press photo cheat's gone to town with altering the background, moving blades of grass around in the foreground and straw around her head etc... wonder how they actually found out though - are the original RAW (JPEG?) files also submitted, and they just didn't compare the images until afterwards? (Assuming dark-room type tweaking is permitted)


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 30, 2016)

Really worrying when someone who removes an untidy blade of straw is spoken of in the same breath as the clown who added a 'plane to his image, and very poorly done at that.


----------



## TeT (Jan 30, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Really worrying when someone who removes an untidy blade of straw is spoken of in the same breath as the clown who added a 'plane to his image, and very poorly done at that.



The comparison is where they both entered their photographs in a contest that required no editing...


----------



## lb (Jan 31, 2016)

To all you long time Canon users with thousands of posts of nothing but links to peoples mistakes and trying to make fun of them, get a life go out and use your Canon Equipment and maybe get a life, show some intelligence, the photographer in question has made an apology on the net to all users and stated how this happened, but the photojournalist is not a amateur and knows the rules and has not apologised in many countries and newspapers photojournalists when caught are sacked and all their images from all issues are removed from the news paper editions and are then un employable. below is an excerpt of the apology to Nikon and all readers. So be fair and do likewise send an apology and get a life instead of all the rubbish you go on about, I don't get on line very often and interfere with what's on the forum but a bit more sense is required on all our parts I only want to use my camera and get online for information, not the jibberish nonsense from a person that's got to answer thousands of messages posted with rubbish.

Like one user commented, I was on a photo walk in Chinatown and I chanced upon that set of ladders. I snapped a picture of it, and subsequently felt that a plane at that spot would make for an interesting point of view. Hence, I inserted the plane with PicsArt and uploaded it to Instagram. That’s how I use Instagram, sometime it’s to showcase the work I’m proud of, sometimes just to have fun. This case, that small plane was just for fun and it was not meant to bluff anyone. I would have done it with photoshop if I really meant to lie about it, but no, it was a playful edit using the PicsArt app and uploaded to Instagram. When my friends commented with some questions, I also answered it jokingly, saying it’s the last flight of the day and saying it was my lucky day that I did not wait too long. At that time, of course everyone who read it took it as a joke, before this issue arrived and it is taken seriously.

However, I made a mistake by not keeping it to Instagram as a casual social media platform. I crossed the line by submitting the photo for a competition. I meant it as a joke and I’m really sorry to Nikon for disrespecting the competition. It is a mistake and I shouldn’t have done that. I also shouldn’t have jokingly answered Nikon that I caught the plane in mid-air and should have just clarified that the plane was edited in using PicsArt. This is my fault and I sincerely apologise to Nikon, to all Nikon Photographers, and to the photography community as general.

This has been a great lesson to me, and I hope I will be a wiser person to use this as encouragement to polish my photography skill. Thank you for taking the time to read this, and I also appreciate all the supports from friends around me.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 31, 2016)

So on that reasoning should we all forget about it if a photographer cheats in a competition but then apologises for it?
Lance Armstrong would be really happy with an attitude like that!
The activities of people who cheat is of no consequence whatsoever to me personally but it is an insult to all the legitimate competitors who have worked hard to achieve their results so I believe that cheats deserve all the vilification they get.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 1, 2016)

Khufu said:


> wonder how they actually found out though



Another photographer, whose picture is on the right, was shooting the same scene. He notified the contest organizers.


----------



## lb (Feb 1, 2016)

2015 Nikon-Walkley Awards for Excellence in Photojournalism

http://www.walkleys.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/2015-Nikon-Walkley-Photography-Statement.pdf


----------



## lb (Feb 1, 2016)

lb said:


> 2015 Nikon-Walkley Awards for Excellence in Photojournalism
> 
> http://www.walkleys.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/2015-Nikon-Walkley-Photography-Statement.pdf



Photojournalism has an important role to play in capturing real events as they happen in the moment. News is the “first draft of history”, and we rely on press photographers to present accurate and un-manipulated images. The terms and conditions clearly state, “No cloning, montaging or digital manipulation other than cropping, ‘digital spotting’, burning and dodging is permitted”, and even superficial alterations can call into question the veracity of images.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 2, 2016)

First Yu Wei, now you. You guys are so lucky - I don't know how you do it. Impeccable timing, composition, and straight out of the camera, too. I thought Canon had moved to gray boxes instead of white ones, though, but maybe not in Chinatown....


----------

